# Help fostering panel questions please ...



## helloeveryone

I am going to panel end of February hoping to foster, 
and I want to be ready for any questions they have for us.
I have 6 children already from 3 years to 17 so I am guessing some questions might be how will I cope with more children etc....

Anyone got any questions they might ask ??

Also any other advice that would be lovely,
also should I dress smart ??

one minute I am excited to go to panel next I am worried then I'm excited again..is this normal feelings ?
Thanks for any help xxxx


----------



## helloeveryone

Only 12 days to go now until panel.

Anyone got any questions they might ask??
Or what questions did you get asked ??


----------



## messica

I'm wondering if panel questions are similar to what's called a homestudy in the US. 

If it is, they'll ask questions regarding:
- the stability of your relationship with your partner (if you have one)
- your support system with extended family and friends
- your upbringing....how you were raised, was there any physical or emotional trauma and what you've done to overcome those obstacles
- your financial situation
- your health
- your living situation...with who, where, for how long, how much space you have and what ages you'll be able to accommodate
- since you have children they'll want to hear about them, how have they grown physically, developmentally, academically and if they're old enough they'll want to know how they feel about your want to foster
- your child rearing philosophies
- your discipline techniques 
- child rearing/safety knowledge and trainings
- etc!


Before going through the questioning meetings we were given a detailed list of everything they'd want to talk about. Did they offer you any idea of what might be asked or are you flying blind?


----------



## helloeveryone

Hi messica Thanks for getting back to me, we do know roughly that they will ask questions like:

Why do we want to foster?
Why do we want to foster now while our children are still young ?
How good is our support network ?
How will I find time to give every child in my house time ?
Are we prepared for lots of visit to visitation and meetings ?
How to our children feel about us trying to foster ?

It's only 9 days until we go to panel now........


----------



## messica

Try not to fret about it too much. The anticipation is far worse than the actual questioning in my experience!


----------



## helloeveryone

Thank you xx


----------

